# diablo-jdk16 for FBSD



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

Another surprise or is port for FreeBSD 7 okay for 8.0 because there are no downloads for FreeBSD 8.0.

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Nov 29, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> is port for FreeBSD 7 okay for 8.0 because there are no downloads for FreeBSD 8.0.


Correct.


----------

